# Killing A Porsche



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2011)

Story behind this video is that the owner of a Porsche got tired of the mechanical problems and donated the car to a local gun club. Over 10,000 rounds of various ammunition from pistols to automatic rifles were put into the car, rendering it to basically scrap metal. 
I guess fun is where you find it. How often do you get to shoot at a $80 K car? 

[yt]DXcIDL59ejc[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 26, 2011)

I was going to make some quip about how the chap must have got a bad one given the reputation of the marque ... then I did some numbers research and was quite surprised (these figure are from a "What Car" magazine survey):

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Porsche*
&#8226; League position: 14th
&#8226; Claims per 100 vehicles: 29.6
&#8226; Average age (years): 4.16
&#8226; Average mileage: 33,333
&#8226; Average repair cost: £972
&#8226; Average time for repair (hours): 4.9 

This  is the first time Porsche has been included in our reliability survey  and the Boxster (built from 1996 onwards) is its main model on Warranty  Direct&#8217;s books. 

Its cars have the lowest mileages here, but its claims rate is relatively high at 29.6 per 100 vehicles. 

As  you&#8217;d expect, Porsche&#8217;s costly average repair bill of nearly £1000 is  the highest in this year&#8217;s survey. Owners also have the second longest  wait &#8211; nearly five hours on average &#8211; for repairs to be carried out. 

Porsche  Boxster axles and suspension systems and the engines are the most  likely components to need attention, with each accounting for 22% of the  claims. 

The Boxster sits exactly halfway up the individual model table, in 50th place.

*Verdict:*  *** This performance is not quite what you&#8217;d expect from a prestige  brand &#8211; owning a Boxster can be both expensive and time-consuming.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, given the Boxsters problems, it is probably best to get a 'real' Porsche:

http://www.topgear.com/uk/porsche/911/verdict


----------



## elder999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I was going to make some quip about how the chap must have got a bad one given the reputation of the marque ... then I did some numbers research and was quite surprised (these figure are from a "What Car" magazine survey)


 
Boxster? Get a Miata.





Sukerkin said:


> to get a 'real' Porsche:
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/porsche/911/verdict


 
Amen, but that's what they were shootin' up. There's lemons under every marque, and I wouldn't buy a Porsche made after '95 or so, but that's me.

Those 80's 911s, though? Run like ****ing tanks. :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

Well it wouldn't matter if they were shooting up a Rolls or a Caddy, for this forum the focus is on the fire-power used to punch holes into the car.  

I was surprised to see a fully auto .50 cal. (or was it a .30?). Likewise some other fully automatics. 

Also good to see (as an admirer) some vintage stuff still functioning well.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Those 80's 911s, though? Run like ****ing tanks. :lfao:


Yes! My 911 is older than me and running considerably better than I am ha


----------



## chinto (Jun 27, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Well it wouldn't matter if they were shooting up a Rolls or a Caddy, for this forum the focus is on the fire-power used to punch holes into the car.
> 
> I was surprised to see a fully auto .50 cal. (or was it a .30?). Likewise some other fully automatics.
> 
> Also good to see (as an admirer) some vintage stuff still functioning well.




that was a browning M2HB .50 cal Machine gun...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2011)

chinto said:


> that was a browning M2HB .50 cal Machine gun...


Thanks for the clarification. Was trying to figure out the two since both are large guns anyway. Wonders why they didn't bring that up first... true, that it'd more-n-likely tear up the car so badly that the smaller arms wouldn't have much left to shoot at. But it'd be a good lesson to see what that gun can do. 

Some of the other arms used (in the video) were interesting enough. Wonders how long before they will be able to keep them?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 28, 2011)

*ring*
*ring*
*ring*
_Hello?_
Ah, yes I have to report a claim? 
_Ok, your name please?  _
My name is *Name deleted to protect the "innocent" *
_Ok what is your claim sir?_
Well I parked my car in this field and then went into the complex to buy some equipment and when I came out my vehicle was not functional.
_Ok sir, what was wrong with the vehicle?_
Ummmm, All the glass was broke out of the vehicle and it was leaking fluids.
_So the vehicle was in an accident with another vehicle?_
Not really, as there was no evidence of another vehicle.
_So it was vandalism? and did you see anyone around that could have caused the damage?_
Well yes, I did see people standing around. 
_Did you give their description to the police or did you confront them? _
I ahhh , well ahhh, I I I did not confront them, as I was afraid. 
_So you called the police? and got a report number?_
Ummm, not really as I did not want to cause an issue. 
Can I just send you some pictures/video from my cell phone?
*See Video above*
_Sir we have received your video and cannot process your claim at this time. What were you thinking parking there ?!?_
*Click - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2011)

Rich Parsons said:


> *ring* _Sir we have received your video and cannot process your claim at this time. What were you thinking parking there ?!?_
> *Click - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *



Hey, it was worth a ... shot.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2011)

The only porche I would buy is a Porsche 365 preferably the Porsche 365 Speedster as for the rest..... fire away


----------



## delaford321 (Jun 30, 2011)

Who has the money to just "donate" an $80k car just to get torn up?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2011)

delaford321 said:


> Who has the money to just "donate" an $80k car just to get torn up?


Hmm, Trump, Gates, Morgan and quite a few others. 
The description of the video stated the guy was sick and tired of shelling out money to fix the damned thing so it's conceivable that he's spent more than the car is worth over the years... so sick and tired of it... he donates it to get shot up and feels better.


----------

